# Gasket material?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Building a water pump where the plans call for 1/64th rubberized gasket material. Any idea where to find some, small amount? Suitable substitute? Bill


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a friendly dentist you can get a piece, they use it for a "dam" as it's called in the trade.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mcmaster Carr 

9556K81 
Blended Rubber Sheet Gasket High Temperature, Acrylic Buna-N, 1/64" Thk, 12" X36" $4.69


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Ordinary brown shopping bag paper soaked in oil works well too.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 

It sounds like you've been doing some work under a shade tree on a hot August day in rural Kansas...... 


.


----------



## Steamboil (May 12, 2009)

Just use an old business card with cylinder oil/steam oil on it, and then cut to the shape you need. But, If you still want the real type, you can usually find it at an auto part store in different thicknesses. 

Happy steaming, 
Tom S.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always used a section of a dollar bill cut to shape and lightly coated with steam oil. The fibers in the bill give it lots of strength. I've not had leaks where I've used a dollar. Of course if this is a prized steam machine, you can always use a ten, twenty or fifty dollar bill.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, 

Actually it is not wise to spend more than a dollar on your engine in gaskets, as the higher valued dollars are printed on different paper, whereas G.W. is printed on a mostly cotton based paper, which makes a very nice gasket. 

Aramid gasket material is usually a good choice for steam and water rated services, as is graphite sheet. Both can be purchased from Mcmaster carr.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Great news! Given the value of the dollar, it will only cost me $.50 cents for gasket material. Such a deal! Seems like I read that before, thought there was something magical about 'rubberized' material.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Bill, 
Any high quality paper will work fine. For thin pump gaskets on the ships we used out of date nautical charts. Another way to go is silicone a thin layer will work fine. 
Dan


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

Excellent tip about using old nautical charts. It's the only kind I have! 

I once tried using linen-based stationary for gaskets, but the paper was too full of sizing to work well as gasket material. It might have worked better if I had soaked it in water for a while and then dried it. Too much work so I reverted to the dollar bill approach. I remember once using an Austrian schilling note to make a successful gasket. Austria's landlocked, so no nautical charts were available.  

Steve


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Pieces of dollar bill cut to serve as gaskets have worked really well for me, too.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rbednarik on 02 Mar 2010 05:40 AM 
Carl, 

Actually it is not wise to spend more than a dollar on your engine in gaskets, as the higher valued dollars are printed on different paper, whereas G.W. is printed on a mostly cotton based paper, which makes a very nice gasket. 


*PBS NOVA:* *Anatomy of a Bill*
"Currency paper has a unique feel and is extremely durable. Is it really 'paper' in the traditional sense? There are no wood fibers or starch in currency paper. Instead, like high quality stationery, currency paper is composed of a special blend of cotton and linen fibers. The strength comes from raw materials continuously refined until the special feel of the currency is achieved. People who handle money on a regular basis, such as bank tellers, can easily determine if a bill is counterfeit by this distinctive feel. The characteristic yellowish-green tint of U.S. currency is another distinctive feature which is, in fact, hard for color photocopiers to accurately match. " 


The paper on which the Federal Reserve Notes are printed is made by Crane & Co. of Dalton, Massachusetts.



Bureau of Engraving and Printing (BEP)
[/b]U.S. Department of the Treasury 


*The Production Process*: *Printing* 

"The BEP prints currency on high-speed, sheet-fed rotary presses, which are capable of printing over 10,000 sheets per hour. Each sheet is forced, under extremely heavy pressure (estimated at 20 tons), into the finely recessed lines of the plate to pick up the ink. The printing impression is three dimensional in effect and requires the combined handiwork of highly skilled artists, bank note engravers, and plate printers. The surface of the note feels slightly raised, while the reverse side feels slightly indented. The backs of the notes are printed with green ink, allowed to dry for 24 to 48 hours. The faces are then printed with black ink and also allowed to dry." 



US currency paper bills are printed on the same paper. 

Pure cotton linen paper can be purchased at any well stocked art supply store; ~99.9% pure linen. Available in a wide variety of thicknesses from very thin almost see-through to ~1/8". It should make excellent gasket material as it soaks up a lot and swells considerably.


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just dont use the part of the map where X marks the spot. lol 
I allso have been useing dollar bills with no leaks. 
Benjamen


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

How would you precut holes for small bolts, such as 0-80, and 2-56 size? I'm thinking small brass tube sharpened, then what, twist them through...or punch 'em? We're talking wee, tiny gaskets here! Bill


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Bill, 
The best way to cut the holes is what we used on the ships Osbourne punches. The revolving punch works good for small scale work. 
http://www.csosborne.com/l-punches_1.htm 

You could use brass tube but for long use tool steel would be better. Always use a block of hard wood to punch on to protect the sharpned edge. 
Dan


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

To punch holes I use the shank end of a drill bit and punch it through the hole in the mating part. numbered bits are the best as you can usually find one that is a very close fit to the clearance hole. It also helps if you sand or file the end of the bit flat so the edges are sharp. Then just center it over the hole and rock it a little until it pops through the gasket. If the gasket has a center hole cut that first, then punch the holes and finally cut the outside contour.


----------

